# Upgrade Help



## msn (May 1, 2010)

Hello,

I came to know about this forum from one of my friend and got registered. I found interesting topics and read them. 

After reading about the forum, now I feel like buying a New Proccy, Motherboard and Ram. I have I-ball SMPS, 80GB IDE Barracuda from my Old System and ATX Cabinet.

My Job involves : Video Encoding on Vegas Studio, Pinnacle Editing Suite, Photoshop CS.

I dont play much of games but my bro is a gamer and he might be one of the User on my Comp.

My Budget is 20k for Proccy + Ram + MB + Graphics Card (Optional)

My Pref. MB : MSI 785 G E53 or 785 GM E65
Proccy : Phenom X4 955 Black Edition - (Some says they have overheating Issues)

RAM - Kingston - 2GB - DDR3

Please help me with your suggestions

Thanks


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

Processor  AMD  Processor Athlon II X4 630 @5.5k

Mobo    Biostar  TA785G3 @4.2k or Biostar  TA790GXBE@4.5k             

Ram    Kingston  2GB DDR-III @2.9k

Graphiccard    Sapphire  HD 5670 512MB GDDR5@6k

even get a new HDD  Western  Digital 16MB Cache 500GB SATA Hard Drive @2.3k

and a new cabinet and psu 
CABBY Coolermaster  Elite 310 @1.7k
PSU  FSP Saga II  400 Watts @2.3k


Total Approx 25k~26k with taxes


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2010)

Yup, dump your I-Ball PSU, it's a crap. It may burn you gfx card and other components. Go as saurabh said.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 1, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Processor  AMD  Processor Athlon II X4 630 @5.5k
> 
> Mobo    Biostar  TA785G3 @4.2k or Biostar  TA790GXBE@4.5k
> 
> ...



nice config.... go with it.... and do *remember to change you iball psu* and get at least vip 500w @ 2.2k or gigabyte superb @ 2.2k....


----------



## msn (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Saurabh and Krishnendu,

I m all set to get RAM, Cabinet & HDD. No seconds thoughts on your suggestions, but have few Question & Doubts :

1. Why *AMD Processor Athlon II X4 630* & why not *Phenom X4 955 Black Edition.* I heard performance wise Phenom X4 955 Black Edition is better (my friend told that). Any specific reason tht i shud go with Athlon II X4 630 ? Guys, I can increase my budget here and there but need a powerful proccy somewhr around 7K-8K

2. Mobo *Biostar TA785G3* or *Biostar TA790GXBE -* Guys, for some reason, I am not comfortable buying Biostar, rather I would like to go with MSI or Asus. (Here is Bangalore, most of my collegues have MSI or Asus) Budget set for MB - 5.5K - 6.5K. I dont want Biostar but is there a reason for suggesting BIOSTAR MBs ?


3. Good Suggestion - *Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5*@6k, but friends, I can live with my On board graphics for couple of months. Then I wud like to invest 6K on Graphics. Can i do that ?

4. Guys, My I-Ball PSU is only Rs. 680.00 and I definitely agree that there has to be some features in *PSU **FSP Saga II 400 Watts* for which I m paying 2.3K. Guys, please let me know the difference so that next time i suggest someone else, I can state the reasons.


Please clarify my doubts so that I may convince my mind for what i m paying, I am getting it.

Thanks again guys


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Processor  AMD  Processor Athlon II X4 630 @5.5k
> 
> Mobo    Biostar  TA785G3 @4.2k or Biostar  TA790GXBE@4.5k
> 
> ...



well, i'll suggest little different:

Processor: Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 11.1k //will be helpful as u doing heavily multi threading work//
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD: 4.3k
Ram: Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz: 2.8k //try get 4Gb//
Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue: 2.3k
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W: 2.1k //Gigabyte 460W as alternate//
Cabinet: use old one.

if u still need graphics card (IGP good enough to game upto 19" monitors), get HD4650 512Mb. this will sufficient to play most games at mid resolution- low details.

total: 22.6k. graphics card price extra. or u may get the MSI 785GM E65, if u have problem with Bio*.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup, dump your I-Ball PSU, it's a crap. It may burn you gfx card and other components. Go as saurabh said.



yup. it'll only kill the new rig.

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




msn said:


> 1. Why *AMD Processor Athlon II X4 630* & why not *Phenom X4 955 Black Edition.* I heard performance wise Phenom X4 955 Black Edition is better (my friend told that). Any specific reason tht i shud go with Athlon II X4 630 ? Guys, I can increase my budget here and there but need a powerful proccy somewhr around 7K-8K



forget all these X4's. get X6. your work needs more cores. not more speed.



msn said:


> 2. Mobo *Biostar TA785G3* or *Biostar TA790GXBE -* Guys, for some reason, I am not comfortable buying Biostar, rather I would like to go with MSI or Asus. (Here is Bangalore, most of my collegues have MSI or Asus) Budget set for MB - 5.5K - 6.5K. I dont want Biostar but is there a reason for suggesting BIOSTAR MBs ?


 
G3 is bad. GXBE is DDR2 only. stay away from them. stick to one i suggest or the one u mentioned at 1st. get MSI/Gigabyte. don't go for Asus. again bad. if u want something else, get ECS or DFI.



msn said:


> 3. Good Suggestion - *Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5*@6k, but friends, I can live with my On board graphics for couple of months. Then I wud like to invest 6K on Graphics. Can i do that ?



surely. thats better option. see if onboard enough. if u need more, get a discrete 1.



msn said:


> 4. Guys, My I-Ball PSU is only Rs. 680.00 and I definitely agree that there has to be some features in *PSU **FSP Saga II 400 Watts* for which I m paying 2.3K. Guys, please let me know the difference so that next time i suggest someone else, I can state the reasons.


 
not able deliver anywhere near rated power. also its not resistant to spike & all. not active PFC. etc. also build quality bad. the components used inside not good. and last is warrenty.[/QUOTE]


----------



## satyamy (May 1, 2010)

msn said:


> 1. Why *AMD Processor Athlon II X4 630* & why not *Phenom X4 955 Black Edition.* I heard performance wise Phenom X4 955 Black Edition is better (my friend told that). Any specific reason tht i shud go with Athlon II X4 630 ? Guys, I can increase my budget here and there but need a powerful proccy somewhr around 7K-8K
> 
> 4. Guys, My I-Ball PSU is only Rs. 680.00 and I definitely agree that there has to be some features in *PSU **FSP Saga II 400 Watts* for which I m paying 2.3K. Guys, please let me know the difference so that next time i suggest someone else, I can state the reasons.
> 
> ...


if u can increase ur budget than go for *Phenom X4 955 Black Edition*


----------



## msn (May 2, 2010)

Guys, 

Made my Decision - 

           Processor - *Phenom X4 955 Black Edition*
           RAM - *Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz*
           Motherboard : *MSI 785GM E65*
           Hard Disk: *Western Digital 500Gb Blue*
           PSU:* FSP Saga II 400 Watts*
           Cabby : *Coolermaster Elite 310*


I also forgot to tell u guys about my Monitor - *Benq G2220HD. *Now, as i was reading the post, I got another doubt (u guys gotta kill me ..)

Will my MSI 785GM E65 Board able to support Benq Monitor ?


If you have anything more to add on ... please go ahead !!

Thanks a Ton.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2010)

msn said:


> Guys,
> 
> Made my Decision -
> 
> ...



i'll still say, go for X6. rest everything good. 955 got heat issues. 

if gaming on the list, it'll be trouble. cause IGP not made for HD gaming. & at low resolution, games will look ugly.


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2010)

@msn

Buddy Sam.Shab's config is pretty good. Go with the x6 as its a lot future proof and yes it generates a lot less heat than the denebs.

For gaming you need a separate gpu as the onboard graphics juat doesn't cut it.Invest in a 5670 or 5750 based card and you're good to go.

The above config will definitely make your system futureproof.


----------



## msn (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Sam,

So, AMD has still not overcome the Heating Issues tht it used to have earlier. *Phenom X4 955 Black Edition *has got the same heating issue ? 

Now confusion again. Then dont u guys think Intel *Core 2 Quad Q8300* Processor wud be a good option ?

Let me tweak it a Bit :


Processor - *Core 2 Quad Q8300*

Motherboard : You guys decide (MSI / ASUS)

RAM - *Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz*
Hard Disk: *Western Digital 500Gb Blue*
PSU:* FSP Saga II 400 Watts*
Cabby : *Coolermaster Elite 310*


I think i wud rather think of Intel Platform. Dont u guys think that it would be a better option ???

Waiting for Posts !!


----------



## ajai5777 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah go for Phenom II X6 1055T  only 1.5k more than the X4 955

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

Dont go for that proccy not VFM.
Best option is phenom II X6


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2010)

msn said:


> Thanks Sam,
> 
> So, AMD has still not overcome the Heating Issues tht it used to have earlier. *Phenom X4 955 Black Edition *has got the same heating issue ?
> 
> ...



as far as i read. of all the latest AMD proccies, only X4 955 generates lot of heat (X4 965 is cool). although its rare, still its better keep your eyes wide open. well, go for X6. it runs damn cool (reviewers & enthusiasts all over the world OC it past 955/965 BE records on the default heatsink). 

also don't think about Core2 series. it'll become obsolete, soon. 

NOTE: u may go for 955 & check if u getting heat issues (if u unlucky). than get a OEM heatsink + fan, selling out ~1.5k


----------



## msn (May 2, 2010)

According to you guys, the config shud look like this ...

Processor - *Phenom II X6 1055T*
RAM - *Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz*
Motherboard : *MSI 785GM E65*
Hard Disk: *Western Digital 500Gb Blue*
PSU:* FSP Saga II 400 Watts*
Cabby : *Coolermaster Elite 310*

Guys, As I said, I can live my life without a dedicated Graphics Card for a couple of months. 

My Question now comes to Graphics Card. If i use *Benq G2220HD, *can i be able to use it for my general work, such as Photoshop CS, Editing n Stuffs connecting it to the Integrated Graphics that comes with MSI - *785GM E65 ?*

My planning is to get a good graphics card for around 8K after two months or so. What are ur suggestions ???

You guys are helping me a lot. Thanks again ppl.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 2, 2010)

Guys,

X4 955 BE doesn't overheat. It works just fine. Its only the stock HSF that is noisy and you may not like it. Our forum member Cilus is using a 955BE overclocked to 3.6Ghz on the stock HSF. 

But 1055T @ 11K makes a better buy than 955BE.

Now one more point, theoretically X6 should work on a 785board. But are you sure that MSI or Gigabyte have given BIOS update so that X6 works on their boards ?

OFFTOPIC:

My mobo supports X6. La la la laM4A785TD-V   EVO
AMD® 785G/SB710
                           2002




*event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/


----------



## rahul.007 (May 2, 2010)

me using phenom II*4 955 BE.... absolutely no heating issues....

idle:- 39'C
playing cod 4 and gta sa :- 49'C
encoding .vob to .avi(divx) :- 54'C(max)

i have just put an intake fan on the side....



> ow one more point, theoretically X6 should work on a 785board. But are you sure that MSI or Gigabyte have given BIOS update so that X6 works on their boards ?



absolutely correct.... *6 works on 890 but i dont think any bios update has been released for 790 or 785 chipset....


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2010)

Guys the heating problem with Phenom II 955 is not true. They problem may be with the Stock HSF. Also the new Phenom II 955 is also having B3 Stepping like the Phenom II 965 (mine is having it) and much more overclockable.

2ndly as Sam and others pointed, at this time going for a X6 processor is the best idea, as you have to pay only 1.5k bucks extra. The Applications mentioned  by Ops, will have a definite performance boost for the hexacore.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 2, 2010)

Guys X4 955BE is now available at 7800 including taxes. X6 1055T is @ 11K including taxes. Thats a good Rs 3200 difference.

ASUS has issued bios update for all M4A series mobos. My mobo M4A785TD V EVO officially supports X6. No news on MSI and Gigabyte yet.


----------



## msn (May 2, 2010)

So, If I go for X4 955BE with CM Hyper Tx# Cooler, then it shud be fine for my Motherboard - *MSI 785GM E65 *to handle it.

But, its all the same paying extra for TX Cooler, and I feel I shud go with X6 1055T. 
Then which motherboard shud I go for ? Wont MSI 785GM E65 suffice my needs ? Any good MOBO Suggestions for X6 1055T Proccy ? (MSI / Asus )

Guys, As I said, I can live my life without a dedicated Graphics Card for a couple of months. My planning is to get a good graphics card for around 8K after two months or so. 

What are ur suggestions ???


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2010)

msn said:


> So, If I go for X4 955BE with CM Hyper Tx# Cooler, then it shud be fine for my Motherboard - *MSI 785GM E65 *to handle it.
> 
> But, its all the same paying extra for TX Cooler, and I feel I shud go with X6 1055T.
> Then which motherboard shud I go for ? Wont MSI 785GM E65 suffice my needs ? Any good MOBO Suggestions for X6 1055T Proccy ? (MSI / Asus )
> ...



if going for X6, first check if MSI released any new bios. or if going for any other brand, check 1st. also try goggling.


----------



## msn (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the valuable inputs.

I found this link helpful - *MSI lists of Phenom II X6 compatible motherboards*and *MSI Events Link*




I dont want to upgrade BIOS as soon as I unpack my MOBO. It involves lot of expertise. I want my mobo with *ready-to-go features*.


And Once again the whole list is making me confused. Can you guys suggest a good motherboard from this list. Pref. is On Board Graphics, Firewire, Esata. I wud like to add a good graphics card within couple of months.

Thanks again sam


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 2, 2010)

Buddy, if you have the money, just go ahead and buy X6 1055T and any 890board from gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## msn (May 3, 2010)

> ASUS has issued bios update for all M4A series mobos. My mobo M4A785TD V EVO officially supports X6. No news on MSI and Gigabyte yet


 
I found this link helpful - *MSI lists of Phenom II X6 compatible motherboards*  and   *MSI Events Link*

If i use *Benq G2220HD, *can i be able to use it on *MSI 785G E65 *without buying a Graphics Card ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

msn said:


> I found this link helpful - *MSI lists of Phenom II X6 compatible motherboards*  and   *MSI Events Link*
> 
> If i use *Benq G2220HD, *can i be able to use it on *MSI 785G E65 *without buying a Graphics Card ?



Not sure about 22", but i am using the IGP with ,my DELL ULTRASHARP 19" widescreen,superb clarity.


----------



## msn (May 3, 2010)

Guys,

Any inputs on this - 





> If i use *Benq G2220HD, *can i be able to use it on *MSI 785G E65 *without buying a Graphics Card ?


 
All set to get my new system now...!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

msn said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any inputs on this -
> 
> All set to get my new system now...!!



except gaming, good for everything. gaming can b done, bt will look ugly.


----------



## msn (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Sam and you all,




> except gaming, good for everything. gaming can b done, bt will look ugly


 
Yes! I know and thats because of On board Graphics. Rite ? 
I need a month and then will get a Graphics Card for 6-6.5K.

Do I need to Update my BIOS for my Motherboard *MSI 785GM E65 ?* I have never done that. Any idea how to go about it ?

Thanks for replyin again guys !


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

msn said:


> Yes! I know and thats because of On board Graphics. Rite ?
> I need a month and then will get a Graphics Card for 6-6.5K.


 
well partially. cause IGP can be used for gaming but at low resolution. running low resolution in a 22incher will give BAD PICTURES. thats the only reason. u can OC the IGP a bit, ~300Mhz over stock but still u'll not be able get any playable FPS.



msn said:


> Do I need to Update my BIOS for my Motherboard *MSI 785GM E65 ?* I have never done that. Any idea how to go about it ?
> 
> Thanks for replyin again guys !



MSI will update the BIOS of the new boards. however if the board is a bit old, u'll hav to downland new BIOS & update it manually.


----------



## msn (May 4, 2010)

> well partially. cause IGP can be used for gaming but at low resolution. running low resolution in a 22incher will give BAD PICTURES. thats the only reason. u can OC the IGP a bit, ~300Mhz over stock but still u'll not be able get any playable FPS


 
So, according to you SAM, I shud also invest 6.5K more on Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5. What say ??? 

And I m all set rite ?

So, Config as follows : 

*Processor :     Phenom II X6 1055T
RAM :            Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz
Motherboard : MSI 785GM E65
Hard Disk:      Western Digital 500Gb Blue
PSU:                 FSP Saga II 400 Watts
Cabby :         Coolermaster Elite 310*

...and finally...added...

*GPU :            Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5*
*Monitor :       Benq G2220HD*

Done.. guys, Now anyone knows a reliable store in Bangalore ? I have quite a few but looking for recommended stores.

Will really appreciate if someone quotes approx. prices.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 4, 2010)

whats the price of MSI E65 ?


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

For BIOS update, let me know, will give you a good flash utility from the official MSI forums. It is good. Do not worry. BIOS should always be flashed, once system is up and running.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

msn said:


> So, according to you SAM, I shud also invest 6.5K more on Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5. What say ???
> 
> And I m all set rite ?
> 
> ...



price of Sapphire HD5670 512Mb is 5.2-5.5k. price of 1Gb version is ~6.5k.

also if u decided go for a graphics card, lately, its unnecessary expense to buy a mobo with sideport memory. also by end of April, 880G/870X motherboards should be freely available. may look out for them. even if they cost 200-300 bucks more, its sensible buy one of those. u'll get Sata 6Gbps. or if u sticking to 785G, get a bit cheaper one. maybe ECS/Bio* or MSI's entry level ones. 

also about PSU, i think its better if u upp it to FSP Saga II 500W or Seasonic S12-II 380W or even Corsair CX400W. even if u don't have any upgrade in your books, it'll help. all these PSU cost ~2.8k


----------



## msn (May 4, 2010)

> by end of April, 880G/870X motherboards should be freely available


 
You mean end of MAY ?



> maybe ECS/Bio* or MSI's entry level ones


 
785G-E53  - Is this an entry level board ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2010)

msn said:


> You mean end of MAY ?


 
thanks buddy for pointing out. it was a typo.



msn said:


> 785G-E53  - Is this an entry level board ?



its comparable to E65. entry level is the E51. it got no MOSFET cooling. also heatsink is small. only problem is, i not sure MSI was active enough to release a bios update. usually they should.


----------



## msn (May 5, 2010)

> Buddy Sam.Shab's config is pretty good. Go with the x6 as its a lot  future proof and yes it generates a lot less heat than the denebs.
> 
> For gaming you need a separate gpu as the onboard graphics juat doesn't  cut it.Invest in a 5670 or 5750 based card and you're good to go.




Guess wot. Next month my Bro is going to Birmingham. So, No GAMING from now on..... on my new computer....


----------



## msn (May 6, 2010)

*Processor :     Phenom II X6 1055T
RAM :            Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3
**Monitor :       Benq 22Inch HDMI
PSU - Corsair 600 Watts
Cabinet - Zebronics Bizlee


*






Guys, Trust me.......... this proccy is a Monster. I must say that when tested the System after assembling, It froze up on the welcome Screen.

My IT guy already gave me the Updated BIOS. I only had to flash it from BIOS using QFLASH. Update was smooth and then it detected everything.

I have already started working on SONY VEGAS. Encoding is really fast.

Can't get the Front AUDIO OUT to work... Any suggestions ???


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

^^ Corsair 600W? whats that?


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2010)

msn said:


> *Processor : Phenom II X6 1055T*
> *RAM : Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz*
> 
> file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Shawn/???[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## msn (May 7, 2010)

Sorry guys... So exited... thanks for bringing it up



> ^^ Corsair 600W? whats that?


It is Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W




>


Sorry, no idea how it got copy pasted.... did not check



> Do u use Sound Card ???


I do not use a Sound Card


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2010)

msn said:


> I do not use a Sound Card


re-check for proper wiring 
or
their can be driver issue ? which OS u use ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 7, 2010)

buddy, front panel wiring must not have been done, check it. 
Congrats on owning X6 1055T. First X6 on digit ?
Could you also share the price you paid for the components you listed above ?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

msn said:


> *Processor :     Phenom II X6 1055T
> RAM :            Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz
> Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3
> **Monitor :       Benq 22Inch HDMI
> ...


u already bought x6?when dude?
anyways congrats
do post some cool pics of ur pc


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2010)

Could you post your whole system configuration here. Regarding sound, check if it is enabled from BIOS. Re check the header. If you would have told the motherboard, could have told you the PIN set up.


----------



## msn (May 7, 2010)

> If you would have told the motherboard


*Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3*



> u already bought x6?when dude?
> anyways congrats
> do post some cool pics of ur pc



Thanks buddy. Yes. Will post pictures !!


----------



## msn (May 8, 2010)

*lh6.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-PuVJ8e6jI/AAAAAAAAAGw/JpiY8xTsLCE/s400/IMG_1238.JPG


*lh5.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-PxEgLncsI/AAAAAAAAAHk/nVebXzBysok/s400/1.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-PxEjlALhI/AAAAAAAAAHo/a6J96uI-2B0/s400/2.JPG


*lh4.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-P0XVF_McI/AAAAAAAAAIY/kDsQ3fifA7s/s400/IMG_1245.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-P0W9Kn6lI/AAAAAAAAAIQ/sazk8YlZ66E/s400/IMG_1243.jpg​


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

msn said:


> *lh4.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-P0XVF_McI/AAAAAAAAAIY/kDsQ3fifA7s/s400/IMG_1245.jpg
> 
> *lh6.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-P0W9Kn6lI/AAAAAAAAAIQ/sazk8YlZ66E/s400/IMG_1243.jpg​


nice pics dude
wallpaper looking refreshing
anyways which cabby it is?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

read the post, its a zebronics bijli


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2010)

@msn, nice buy. specially the monitor looks really good. good choice buddy. however the only thing i suspicious about is the CPUz reading. 1.552V for core is a bit too much high. for that voltage, an Intel proccy will burn to a piece of silicon & metal mix. have you turned AMD Cool & Quite on? also try lower the voltage, till your system stable (able pass benchmarks). you can keep it at stock, no problem. AMD done its homework. still lower is better 

@piyush, from look most Digitians should be able tell it is Zebronics Bijli. the 120mm Blue LED & the heavily perforated front grill.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

no info regarding zebronics nfo , thats why..........
anyways is that cabby a good deal
also compare it to other brands in that price range

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> read the post, its a zebronics bijli


oops missed that


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

you should look at ZEBRONICS REAPER available @ 2K. It has so much space


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

but what about the quality and performance of zeb
i'm askin bcoz i dunno anythin about this brand


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

its a cabinet, it doesn't have any parts that can blow or need to repaired


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> its a cabinet, it doesn't have any parts that can blow or need to repaired


hey whats that??
ok i'll go check myself


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

sorry piyush. I didnt get you. ?


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> sorry piyush. I didnt get you. ?


umm...i was just askin the performance and features of zebronics cabbies as compared to other brands

anyways i was looking at different models
reaper is a good one i guess


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> umm...i was just askin the performance and features of zebronics cabbies as compared to other brands
> 
> anyways i was looking at different models
> reaper is a good one i guess



Zebronics Cabby build quality not as good as the International Reputed cabby makers like NZXT, CM, Antec, etc. however for the price the Zebs are good buys. only things that usually goes bad are the LED fans & the temperature control panel.


----------



## msn (May 8, 2010)

> have you turned AMD Cool & Quite on?


No Idea dude ... I did not install any such software or did not configure COOL n QUITE.
Can u share the Idea behind this ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

login to BIOS and enable COOL n QUIET. Windows 7 gets a CnQ driver by default. No need to install it


----------



## msn (May 8, 2010)

I logged in to BIOS, Found *AMD K8 Cool n Quiet* which shows two options - Auto or Disabled. Mine is selected to *AUTO*. I m sure its enabled.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

Ok. Install core temp and see whats ur Vcore at idle


----------



## msn (May 9, 2010)

Here's wot u wanted


*lh4.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-X3k_aL3EI/AAAAAAAAALQ/NQak1ixn86M/s800/CoreTemp-Scr.png

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------

Here's while working on SONY VEGAS PRO

*lh4.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-YGCkfTFXI/AAAAAAAAALU/gQLhKiZ8LB4/s800/CoreTemp-Scr.png


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 9, 2010)

Those are excellent temps at idle and load. I am assuming you are using stock HSF. how are the noise levels 
whats the room temperature ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

already told. AMD done its homework. the cooler same as u pulsar. just they modified the architecture a lot cutting heat generation in half. 

OFFTOPIC: have u waited 1 month, the scenario of your signature may have been little different.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 9, 2010)

ya, i know. now we cannot do any thing. lesson learnt. Next time, i will be more careful


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 10, 2010)

Buddy,

MSN, what is ur room temperature ?


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2010)

those readings are cool
we'll use these readings against those who dont agree with us regarding today's AMD temperature readings


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 10, 2010)

MSN hasnt reported his room temp yet


----------



## rahul.007 (May 10, 2010)

msn said:


> Here's wot u wanted
> 
> 
> *lh4.ggpht.com/_mEHkzd4sUI0/S-X3k_aL3EI/AAAAAAAAALQ/NQak1ixn86M/s800/CoreTemp-Scr.png
> ...



i m jealous....


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> i m jealous....



well, put your jealousy in hibernation. cause this is just demo of Llano. 45nm runs so cool. 32nm will be butter in tasted bread. yummy


----------



## rahul.007 (May 10, 2010)

but i m not cursing myself for not waiting a month and getting this.... 4 cores are more than enough for me.... there are a very few apps that i use which are multithreaded.... and whwtever i brought a month ago is bang for buck for me....


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> but i m not cursing myself for not waiting a month and getting this.... 4 cores are more than enough for me.... there are a very few apps that i use which are multithreaded.... and whwtever i brought a month ago is bang for buck for me....



well, for most X3 enough. X4 if got the money. however real twist will come as retail part in 2011. hope it works else sandy bridges will leave nothing of AMD.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 11, 2010)

buddy sam,

are you working as secret agent in AMD ? 

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------




rahul.007 said:


> but i m not cursing myself for not waiting a month and getting this.... 4 cores are more than enough for me.... there are a very few apps that i use which are multithreaded.... and whwtever i brought a month ago is bang for buck for me....



Well bro,

I am also in the same boat, i purchased mine on 10th APRIL. 
MSN hasn't reported his room temp yet,we should wait for his reply before we get jealous


----------



## azzu (May 11, 2010)

Sorry for Hijacking the Thread guys...

Iam having a Amd phenom x3 (8450) on asus m3a78 board
iam getting temperatures of 33-36(stock cooler) on avg(shown by core temp) and also My room temperature is 30-32 *c 
and at bios the temperature is showin to 40-42*
so isnt core temp showin the exact temperature etc....?
and yes Amd is quite cool my previous Pentium 4 used to run on 50+*c


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 11, 2010)

unistall core temp and install the latest version and report the temps


----------



## azzu (May 11, 2010)

This is the Temp iam gettin on Coretemp and Speedfan 
is this temps Normal ? 
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/2776/temp1v.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2010)

CoreTEMP or HWMonitor or Everest Lavalys. SpeedFan is doubtful.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> buddy sam,
> 
> are you working as secret agent in AMD ?



what made u said so? well another news: AMD Athlon II X4 640 been released. 3Ghz. based on the C3 revision. OC potential same as X4 635. so expect X4 635 to be available for below 5.5k now. X4 620? maybe below 4k


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> what made u said so? well another news: AMD Athlon II X4 640 been released. 3Ghz. based on the C3 revision. OC potential same as X4 635. so expect X4 635 to be available for below 5.5k now. X4 620? maybe below 4k


hurrrray
these new models do help us by making the prices of previous models shrink


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hurrrray
> these new models do help us by making the prices of previous models shrink



well yes. AMD released 5 new processors. however 3 are energy efficient. so not much use talking about them.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well yes. AMD released 5 new processors. however 3 are energy efficient. so not much use talking about them.


hey can you post the link dude
i wanna read that article too


----------



## azzu (May 11, 2010)

Hey Guys plz Help me out
are these Normal Temperature of my CPU
i have a room temp of 32+


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> what made u said so? well another news: AMD Athlon II X4 640 been released. 3Ghz. based on the C3 revision. OC potential same as X4 635. so expect X4 635 to be available for below 5.5k now. X4 620? maybe below 4k



here is the proof. YOu again got the news first 

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




azzu said:


> Hey Guys plz Help me out
> are these Normal Temperature of my CPU
> i have a room temp of 32+



i think your temps are fine.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> here is the proof. YOu again got the news first



Andndtech have released the complete info. also another site, maybe legit review or someone have posted an entire review. theres nothing like getting new 1st. yes i get some hints about X4 640 & a possible 645 (3.1Ghz) coming in Q3 of 1010.

just i follow Inpai, Fudzilla & SemiAccurate for these uncensored & classified news. however 90% turn out to be false like the HD4890X2 rumor.

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

another bit of info that just dropped on me: next year maybe, we'll see a 8 core Phenom II. Phenom II X8. this will be a killer of a proccy. will feature next gen Turbo, meaning the inactive cores wil be totally turned off.

@rahul, heres something for u. Source: Tom's Hardware. 





> Information from AMD suggests that llano's integrated graphics core may perform on par with the discrete Radeon HD 5770. This is very, very powerful for an integrated part and may truly bring 1680x1050 gaming to the masses.


. hows this?


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2010)

That is really a great news Sam.Shab. A on Die graphics core is so much powerful. Looks like AMD's fusion is gonna kick Intel's Larrabee.

Want to here more about these kind of things from you. Really great performance to bring these news so quickly. I think you should join AMD, man. Then probably they are going to beat Intel in all segments of processors.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 11, 2010)

hhm. thanks for the news Sam. I will hold on to my 955BE and wait for the game to unfold. Buddy did you feel offended in any sense. It was just a joke

Where is MSN ?? Eagerly waiting for him to update his room temp


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2010)

Cilus said:


> That is really a great news Sam.Shab. A on Die graphics core is so much powerful. Looks like AMD's fusion is gonna kick Intel's Larrabee.



however 1 thing i not understand is, What this larrabee is. is it a GPU or a APU? i read all sort of strange news, making me more confused. someone please clarify. Digit a year back, maybe told Larrabee is APU. than AnandTech told it cancelled cause it can't compete well with ATI or Nvidia cards.  sometimes i hate myself for reading so much about these damn things 



Cilus said:


> Want to here more about these kind of things from you. Really great performance to bring these news so quickly. *I think you should join AMD, man.* Then probably they are going to beat Intel in all segments of processors.



i think this was a bit too much for me 



pulsar_swift said:


> hhm. thanks for the news Sam.



no problem bro. just was reading though TH. came across this line. 



pulsar_swift said:


> I will hold on to my 955BE and wait for the game to unfold.



955 (so is 965) got a long game, before they finally bowled. 



pulsar_swift said:


> Buddy did you feel offended in any sense. It was just a joke



i know. no problem 



pulsar_swift said:


> Where is MSN ?? Eagerly waiting for him to update his room temp



maybe he fallen in love with his X6. tells na, "when u fall in love, u forget rest of the world". so maybe he forgotten about TDF & u


----------



## msn (May 12, 2010)

> Where is MSN ?? Eagerly waiting for him to update his room temp



Guys !! I was out of station. Came back today. 



> maybe he fallen in love with his X6. tells na, "when u fall in love, u  forget rest of the world". so maybe he forgotten about TDF & u



True, I really m enjoying working on my new rig. Lots of encodings being done on Vegas Pro.

Hey, Pulsarswift, my room temp. is somewhere between 31-33 deg.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

wow, your processor running at the same temp as the room temp. Mine runs at 40 when the room temp is 33


----------



## rahul.007 (May 13, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> wow, your processor running at the same temp as the room temp. Mine runs at 40 when the room temp is 33



mine 2....


----------

